
Ask HN: What would you like to hear from failed startup founders? - thecupisblue
I&#x27;m thinking of starting a podcast&#x2F;site which will interview failed startup founders. What would you like to hear from them that isn&#x27;t covered in the usual postmortem&#x2F;5 things I learned failing medium posts?
======
edburdo
That depends... are these people who were later successful? Or just those who
failed and quit?

If it's the former, then yes. And I'd like to know "what went wrong, and how I
fixed it" and some things along those lines.

If it's the latter... then no thank you. I'll stick to the people who overcame
adversity and were successful.

------
grif-fin
I think these three should cover the story I want to know:

\- Where did the idea come from?

\- What was your ideal expectation after launch?

\- What went wrong? (was it the product or wrong judgment of market demand)

~~~
nkristoffersen
\- What would you do differently

\- What did you do differently at your next startup

